# LI NY weather for 07-08?



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Anyone k
hear what we are expecting for the 07-08 winter?


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Farmers Almanac (questionable) calls for snow in early & late winter. NOAA calls for a dry winter. NWS calls for cold & snowy. I usually rely on the old farmers out east. They say to look for "natures signs", meaning acorns, apples, chestnuts & berries, and also to watch the animals, the squirrils are getting fat. Who knows if any of this can actually tell, but hopefully its a good one.payup


----------

